# job offer in Sweden



## kumar33praveen (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello friends,

i got the job opportunity in Gothenburg, Sweden. through constancy.
they told will pay salary or 35000 SEK/month. 
i am married and 1 kid (2 years ), am planning to go with family so if any one have idea about Expensen and tax how much it will go and how much i can save ?

plz tell let me know


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

You'll probably have more replies if you post your question on a forum for expats in Sweden. 

Personally I doubt you'll be able to save much and you won't be earning enough to obtain a Blue Card. The average salary in Sweden is about 30,600 SEK/month (and that includes all the workers who haven't even studied).


----------



## kumar33praveen (Apr 4, 2016)

thanks a lot for the information


----------

